# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Lojra ne Play Station !!

## ICE

Ne kete teme mund te tregoni lojrat qe ju kane pelqyer me shume ne PS !!

----------


## ICE

Ta filloj njehere une me nje loje !!!
Syphon Filter III !!!!
Nje nga lojrat me te bukura me aksion i afrohet pak Metal Gera Solid dhe MIP II KA grafik te mrekullueshem !!!
Ju keshilloj ta luani !

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

hmm me ca pash ne shqiperi lojrat e "rolit" ose sic quhen ne anglisht  roleplayergames  nuk jane shume te perhapura....
une do keshilloja
Final Fantasy 7,8,9
star ocean 2
wild arms 1,2
suikoden 1,2
valkyrie profile 
legend of mana

etj
besoj gjehen ne shqiperi sa te dush , dhe ata qe kane qejf lorat me histori e me shume ore loje  nuk do te zhgenjehen
natyrisht per  lojra te tilla  duhet MK (memory kard)

----------


## Noerti

Po them dhe un disa Lojra qe me ka pelqyuer me shum esht MEDAL OF HONOR:ALLIED ASSAULT dhe shum te tjera

----------


## mercedes2003

O djal nuk ka loje me te bukur se ajo qe los online se nuk ka fund.Kurse ato qe jan ne play-station  me duken kot fare pasi i kam nxjerre fundin keshtu qe jane pa lidhje fare.

----------


## No`FeaR

drive2 and hitman

----------


## DaNgErOuS

neeed for speed

----------


## DaNgErOuS

edhe driver asht e mire

----------


## xhimi_20

HI dhe pershendetje nga une xhimi une jom nga lezha po me shume me ka pelqyer drive1 ehste shum e bukur po me shume kom lusjtur ne X boxs qe eshte shum fantastike se ne kompjuter shum pak loz po kom luajtur shume me marion ne kompjuter  :buzeqeshje: byeee  beshi qeiif me lijrat  :perqeshje:

----------


## FiErIBoY

une e kam lene boten e playstationit se kam gamecub tani
po megjithate po ju jap pergjigje 
per mua lojrat me te bukura jan ato horor dhe lojrat e te preferuara jane
resident evil 1, 2 ,3, code veronica,0, si dhe sillent hill 1, 2,3

----------


## a boy

Per mua lojrat me te bukura ne PS one jane:
Gran Tourismo 2
Driver
Resident Evil 2 dhe 3
Parasite Eve 2
Dino Crisis 2
Ace Combat 3

----------


## a boy

Kurse per PS2 jane:
Resident Evil Zero
GTA Vice City
Gran Turismo 3
Final Fantasy 10
Silent Hill 3

----------


## Petro_Nini_Luar

Per mua loja me e mire qe ka me makina eshte :-

Gran Turismo 3

Pastaj lojra strategjike jane :-

Kessen I
Kessen II
Dynasty Warriors II
Dynasty Warriors III

Kurse aksion jane:-

Metal Gera Solid 
Max Payne
Red Faction

----------

